# You any of you get light coloured poo?



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have recently been having light coloured poo, the colour is a light pine colour/skin colour.

I come off gear 3 week's ago and I have been having some normal colour stools since, but I would say 60% of my stools are a light colour.

I plan on going back on cycle in 6-7 weeks. So I just wanted to know if this is the norm, as our stools are something we never really talk about......


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Pics or no poo

Oral steroids can play havoc on the digestive system have you changes anything in your diet ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I was on tren, but no orals. No change in diet either.

I had plans of running deca at a fairly high dose when I go back on, but I am not going to bother going back on unless the colour sorts itself out.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

The darkness of your turds depends on the amount of bilirubin - a component of bile, and the activity of the microbes that degrade it to dark metabolites.

Bile is secreted to help digest fats, so lower fat meals can often result in lighter coloured poo.

If they are greasy, or if oil starts to appear on the surface of the bog water, this may indicate that you are not producing enough bile for some reason & need to get it checked out.

It could also be cause by changes in your gut flora. Have you been on antibiotics recently, or changed your diet significantly ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont tend tI eat a lot of fat no.. There is no fat in the toilet water or anything like that, and my stools are normal shape, not loose or too hard etc.

I mainly wanted to know if it was the norm for aas users


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

:lol:

sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

This is a sh1t topic.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Potential side effect of PCT meds?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

cas said:


> I dont tend tI eat a lot of fat no.. There is no fat in the toilet water or anything like that, and my stools are normal shape, not loose or too hard etc.
> 
> I mainly wanted to know if it was the norm for aas users


on my last cycle my poops were like that for about a few weeks and very hard too... I was on super rip blend which was tren, test and mast.. nothing to worry about mate... it will go away.. eat more greens and veg

spinach will make them fairly dark


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Buzzz_ said:


> Potential side effect of PCT meds?


this could be it too... I was taking Nolva whilst i was on the cycle for my gyno issue so Nolva could be one of the causes of that....

non the less its gone fairly quick.. OP, as I said, nothing to worry about


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Buzzz_ said:


> Potential side effect of PCT meds?


I am on letro now, trying to reverse some tissue, but it has been better since I've been off cycle


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

teramobil said:


> this could be it too... I was taking Nolva whilst i was on the cycle for my gyno issue so Nolva could be one of the causes of that....
> 
> non the less its gone fairly quick.. OP, as I said, nothing to worry about


Good to hear it's not just me, the colour is getting better. I might run my next cycle with lower doses.

I wanted to gain some real size in time fir my wedding in September. So I was going to run

300mg test

1.5 deca

500-700mg npp

100mg oxys

I might half it now though, or even more than half it. I want to be big for my wedding, but I also want to be alive for it lol


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

cas said:


> I am on letro now, trying to reverse some tissue, but it has been better since I've been off cycle


Ok mate, I wouldn't worry. Don't forget to watch for rebound when stopping letro, bridge out with aromasin or it might bite you back


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

cas said:


> Good to hear it's not just me, the colour is getting better. I might run my next cycle with lower doses.
> 
> I wanted to gain some real size in time fir my wedding in September. So I was going to run
> 
> ...


That looks like an ace cycle, I wouldn't run the Oxys though if you are gyno prone. For me, nolva doesn't block it either


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

i had light coloured poo then got admitted to hospital for gastritis with severe abdominal pain.

Light coloured poo can be caused by a few things though. get it checked by a doctor if it is light coloured with any abdominal pain, cramping etc or feeling sick


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

cas said:


> 300mg test
> 
> 1.5 deca
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want all that nandrolone in my system on my wedding night


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 142596


Mine is type 4



Buzzz_ said:


> That looks like an ace cycle, I wouldn't run the Oxys though if you are gyno prone. For me, nolva doesn't block it either


Well I have been thinking about dropping.either the npp or oxys, due to this issue



richengineer said:


> i had light coloured poo then got admitted to hospital for gastritis with severe abdominal pain.
> 
> Light coloured poo can be caused by a few things though. get it checked by a doctor if it is light coloured with any abdominal pain, cramping etc or feeling sick


Oh dear, well I feel okay, I get tummy pains in the morning but it passes when I go for a pee, it's where I hold it in all night ( my bathroom is downstairs)


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cas said:


> Mine is type 4
> 
> Well I have been thinking about dropping.either the npp or oxys, due to this issue
> 
> Oh dear, well I feel okay, I get tummy pains in the morning but it passes when I go for a pee, it's where I hold it in all night ( my bathroom is downstairs)


Type 4 is ideal


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/02/14/normal-stool.aspx


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I wouldn't want all that nandrolone in my system on my wedding night


Oh I wont be running it then, I'm starting in 7 weeks for 10-12 weeks, then I will cruise and start cutting ready for September

Test

Tren

Mast

Proviron

Unsure on doses yet


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds stupid but e-mail that woman that inspects your stools etc.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Funny since writing this, every stool I have had has been dark


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Apparently if you eat green icing your sh1t turns green... might buy some just out of curiosity


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Apparently if you eat green icing your sh1t turns green... might buy some just out of curiosity


Mate if you drink red wine, it comes out black....got to drink a whole bottle though


----------

